# So sick and tired of it.



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I remember when Delta used to make a pretty OK faucet. Today I installed a customer-selected Compel 561LF-MPU. What a total piece of crap. Assembled in the US from Domestic and Foreign components.

The lift rod slider in the faucet has about an inch of travel - not enough. Then the lift rod is a soft plastic noodle. So to get that inch of travel to open the stopper I have to offset the strap several inches. Now I'm trying to push a floppy, wobbly linkage with a noodle, and the stopper won't open properly no matter how I adjust things. WTF! 

Now I'm going to get a callback out of it, and will have to try to explain to the customer why their nice shiny new faucet won't work and can't be fixed. Will Delta reimburse me for my time? I think not. 

I'm starting to *really, really* hate this business. Not only is almost every product I install being turned into utter crap by the manufacturers so they can chisel another nickel out of it, but I have GC's and homeowners picking and supplying big box DIY trash and telling me to install it. Then they whine and/or blame me when they realize what total crap it is. Gives me *such* a headache.

Same house - GC bought an American Standard Cadet free standing tub from Home Depot. Only $900!!! Such a deal! *NOT!* This hunk o junk is made in China (faucet) and Mexico (tub). You can imagine how cheesy it is. Took forever to install and I'm definitely *not* proud of the final product. More like sickened.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I can only give a resounding AMEN BROTHER !!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I hear ya bro.

I cringe every time a customer calls and asks me to install the faucet they just got. Especially fisher price (price fister)

If its a tub shower, I tell em take it back, I'll bring one. 

I do a whole lot of talking before hand, just so they know what's up.

Fortunatly, there still is some quality stuff out there, you just have to hunt for it.

I stock a whole bunch, cause the supply houses sure dont


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have had more product failure all across the board in the last year. Frankly it's frustrating as a professional I really don't know what brand to recommend.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I recently installed a Mirabelle system in a high end shower job. I think I like it. Seems to be good quality. Kinda spendy though. 

Got the stuff at Ferguson. 

http://www.mirabelleproducts.com


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We are all going to have to get over it and learn to live with it. The is the world we live in now. The typical customer does not understand or appreciate quality and craftsmanship.

They watch HGTV and read Better Homes and Gardens and see amazing marble clad bathrooms with 20k in fixtures, then expect the same result for 2k, because the shabby-chic chick on the DIY network says it can be done.

We all know there is no point in gutting a room and installing mid-range fixtures while leaving rotting galvanized pipes in the wall. Todays customer does not care about function and longevity, they want pretty and affordable.

As far as they are concerned you have no real skill, they can learn everything you know by going down to the big box store and attending a 30 min seminar and sales pitch.

The fixture companies have climbed on board. Catering to the DIY folks is a billion dollar industry. Now add in the new lead laws and it is a license to make junk with plastic. They are selling this junk so fast they cannot meet demand. They can no longer meet the already low standards of fit and finish.

Suck it up and deal with it. Every once in awhile we will get to work with a quality product and work with a customer that appreciates quality.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

I always warn them there could be problems with the box store fixtures before installation, then when they complain you can let them know that you had expected trouble and they always say "you were right"


----------

